# 2020 IMSS Costos



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like IMSS insurance is going up 21% this month. Sure it is not a ton of money but still. 

Seguro de Salud para la Familia

We really need to make a decision as whether to renew/seek private ins/just pay out of pocket...

I went yesterday. After waiting 1-1.5 hours to see my doctura (in a room of coughing/sick people) the pharmacy did not have 2 of my 3 medicines. We look upon IMSS as a safety net/last resort sort of thing but I just can't imagine asking to be taken there in an emergency...


----------

